

Show HN: DIY animated ascii art - ggeorgovassilis
http://animasci.com

======
officialjunk
Not sure if it's because I'm on iOS chrome, but I don't see how or where to
create these animations. I would think generating content is one of the
primary actions you want users to be doing.

I also noticed that the page numbering is odd. The second page is numbered 7
in the URL, third page is 6, etc.

You may wan to consider a search feature and or categories rather than only
reverse chronological order.

What's your long term vision/plan?

~~~
ggeorgovassilis
Thanks for the feedback. You probably are visiting the page on a mobile device
- there the links for drawing animations are at the bottom of the page. Since
it's (still) a hassle to draw animations with a touchscreens I figured it
won't hurt to stow links down there.

The page numbering is indeed unconventional, but that has it's reason too:
links should be immutable. If someone links to page 6 it should always display
the same content. If smaller page numbers have always the newest content, then
they would not be immutable any more. The page numbering scheme animasci uses
is actually exactly like the one of a book: older content is on smaller page
numbers.

Long term vision? Hopefully see some good text animations!

------
ggeorgovassilis
What do you folks think? I am grateful for your constructive feedback :)

